# Rabin county bear cubs



## Red dirt clod (Jul 31, 2017)

In my sisters yard having a drink,


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 31, 2017)

Nice captures!


----------



## Fork Horn (Jul 31, 2017)

Very nice.


----------



## pdsniper (Aug 1, 2017)

wow three cubs, I bet mama is busy keeping up with them


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 1, 2017)

Nice shots,,,,


----------



## GAJoe (Aug 1, 2017)

Lucky you! Nice!


----------



## rip18 (Aug 2, 2017)

Cool yard critters!  Hope they don't become problematic.


----------



## Red dirt clod (Aug 2, 2017)

They have been somewhat of a problem for the last 30 years. They will come up on the deck and look in the house, tear down bird feeders, raid the corn patch etc. Still there fun to see.


----------

